# [SOLVED] emerge chce sciagnac X-y chociaz nie powinno

## badzio

witam

moje flagi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="java apache2 mysql 3dnow ssl postgresql innodb xml xml2 samba perl mmx -gnome -gtk -qt -kde -X -alsa -arts"
> 
> 

 

daje

```

emerge -up world

```

w wyniku dostaje:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio etc # emerge -up world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

czemu probuje mi sciagnac X-y chociaz mam ustawione USE zeby nie sciagal  :Question: 

----------

## Poe

a) jezeli nie masz X'ow, to pakiety ktore zasysasz/uaktualniasz wymagają tego, wiec zasysają

b) sprobuj #USE="-X" emerge -up world

----------

## _troll_

sunowska java ma libsy Xsow w swoich zaleznosciach. jesli tego nie chcesz to:

- USE="-java"

- reczny emerge blackdown'a

- edycja profilu, by zamiast sun'a chcial zainstalowac blackdown'a (poleci do /dev/null przy najblizszym sync'u)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Strus

 *Poe wrote:*   

> sprobuj #USE="-X" emerge -up world

 

badzio pisze że jak ma ustawione w make.conf -X. To przecież nic mu nie zmieni podanie tego w konsoli przed poleceniem.

----------

## badzio

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   sprobuj #USE="-X" emerge -up world 
> 
> badzio pisze że jak ma ustawione w make.conf -X. To przecież nic mu nie zmieni podanie tego w konsoli przed poleceniem.

 

no wlasnie. zwlaszcza ze od zawsze tak mialem, od zawsze mi zassysalo sunowska jave i nigdy nie wolalo X-ow. podobnie mc ma w zaleznosciach X-y a jak mam w make.conf -X to nie sciagalo. po prostu po ostatnim emerge sync tak mi sie stalo   :Rolling Eyes: 

probowalem USE="-X" emerge -up world" i bez zmian  :Confused: 

----------

## Poe

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   sprobuj #USE="-X" emerge -up world 
> 
> badzio pisze że jak ma ustawione w make.conf -X. To przecież nic mu nie zmieni podanie tego w konsoli przed poleceniem.

 

tak, wiem, ale niekiedy trzeba mu jeszcze raz powiedziec, ale widzeze i tak nie podzialalo. wiecej opmyslow nie mam, przynajmniej narazie

----------

## badzio

a jeszcze takie pytanko... jak dam emerge info to skad on wyswietla informacje o flagach USE? bo zawsze myslalem ze bierze to z pliku /etc/make.conf

a tymczasem plik make.conf mam caly czas jak w pierwszym poscie, a:

```
emerge info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio root # emerge info
> 
> Portage 2.0.51-r2 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.4.26 i586)
> ...

 

----------

## Woocash

Zobacz sobie plik /etc/make.globals

----------

## _troll_

 *badzio wrote:*   

> zwlaszcza ze od zawsze tak mialem, od zawsze mi zassysalo sunowska jave i nigdy nie wolalo X-ow.

 

mea culpa - to juz poprawione...

ps. z tego co widze to Ci nie czyta /etc/make.conf.... ?? mieszales prawa do tego pliku, czy jak?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## badzio

hmm... 

chyba jednak czyta mi plik make.conf. wniosek ten wyplywa z faktu, iz dopisanie kolejnej pozycji do zmiennej CONFIG_PROTECT w ww pliku jest widoczne po daniu emerge info. podobnie z innymi parametrami (np CFLAGS). jedynie flagi USE bierze mi nie wiadomo skad   :Shocked: 

ale gwoli formalnosci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio etc # ls /etc/make.conf
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 6830 Oct 24 01:16 /etc/make.conf
> ...

 

ps nawet jakby nie czytal mi flag USE z make.conf, to podanie jawnie USE="-X" emerge -up world powinno anulowac pobieranie X-ow. 

jakies pomysly  :Question: 

----------

## zytek

Hm.. ja tam się nie znam.. ale -X wcale nie znaczy "broń boże nie instaluj Xów na tym systemie!"

to znaczy mniej więcej "w programach które mają możliwość wyłączenia supportu dla Xów i ta możliwość została wykorzystana w ebuildzie do tego programu - wyłącz support dla Xów" ..

przykład?

USE="-sex" emerge gumowa_lala pociagnie za soba pakiet "libsex" mimo flagi use. to chyba oczywiste? :Smile: 

natomiast

USE="-sex" emerge przyjaciolka pociągnie za soba librozmowy ale nie pociagnie za soba libsex poniewaz support dla libsex zostanie wylaczony przy kompilacji 'przyjaciolka'

 :Wink: )

Nie znam się na javie. Czy to się w ogóle kompiluje czy to są binarki?  :Smile:  Jeśli binarki to mogą być linkowane z jakąś biblioteką dostarczaną przez Xy. Dziwne tylko, że tak jak piszesz, wcześniej Xów nie wymagał. A może coś innego chce Xy?

Jeśli już zainstalowałeś wszystko to użyj qpkg -I -q  x11-base/xfree żeby zobaczyć co wymaga tego pakietu.

Swoją drogą masz aktualne drzewko portage? Czy emerge nie powinien czasem xorga ściągać, który jest teraz default?

----------

## nelchael

Genialny przyklad!

A teraz serio:

```
emerge -upvt world
```

To Ci pokaze dokladnie drzewko zaleznosci.

----------

## badzio

 *Quote:*   

> badzio root # emerge -upvt world
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

oraz

 *Quote:*   

> badzio root # cd /usr/portage/
> 
> badzio portage # qpkg -I -q x11-base/xfree
> 
> badzio portage #
> ...

 

zatem brak czekokolwiek co wymagaloby X-ow  :Question: 

java ktora sciagam to jest binarka. nigdy wczesniej nie istanlowalem X-w. nigdy wczesniej (przy tych samych flagach) emerge -up world nie wolalo X-w. od paru dni robie co dzien emerge sync zeby zassac najnowsze drzewo, w nadziei ze wreszcie system znormalnieje. ale to wlasnie pochrzanilo sie pare dni temu po sciagnieciu najnowszego drzewka portage. pokazalo mi komunikat, ze teraz baza bedzie trzymana w /var/lib i od wtedy sie pochrzanilo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> badzio log # emerge -p portage
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## nelchael

```
nelchael ~ # emerge -pvt kde

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies                             ...done!   

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.3.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.1  -arts -debug -xinerama 1,210 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdegames-3.3.1  -arts -debug -xinerama 9,092 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.1  -arts -debug -xinerama 21,490 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.1  -arts -debug -esd +sdl -svga -xinerama -xmms 1,520 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.1  +alsa -arts -audiofile -cdparanoia -debug -encode -flac -oggvorbis -speex -xine -xinerama 5,237 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0  -flac -mad -oggvorbis +readline 512 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1  515 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/taglib-1.3  -debug 716 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.1  -arts -debug -xinerama 2,697 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.1  -arts -debug -samba -slp +ssl -wifi -xinerama 6,806 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.1  -arts -debug +opengl -xinerama -xscreensaver 17,534 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.1  -arts -debug -xinerama 2,156 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.1  -arts -debug -doc -xinerama 4,678 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.1  -arts -debug +pam -xinerama 1,520 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.1-r1  -arts -debug -gphoto2 +imlib -jpeg2k +opengl -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama 6,269 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/xpdf-3.00-r3  -motif -nodrm 522 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  +X -debug -doc 1,657 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4  327 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kdepim-3.3.1  -arts +crypt -debug -gnokii -pda -xinerama 9,773 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.0-r3  791 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-libs/pth-1.4.0  434 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]   kde-base/kdebase-3.3.1  -arts -cups -debug -java -ldap +opengl +pam -samba +ssl -xinerama 19,439 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]    kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.1  +alsa -arts -cups -debug -doc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap +ssl -tiff -xinerama 15,208 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  74 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     kde-base/kde-env-3-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     net-dns/libidn-0.5.7  1,869 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r1  294 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      net-nds/portmap-5b-r8  (-selinux) 18 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-libs/libpcre-4.5  -debug 341 kB 

Total size of downloads: 132,714 kB

nelchael ~ # 
```

Teraz ebuildy sa ladnie wciete i mozna dojsc do tego, co czego wymaga, wiec nie stosuj [ quote ] tylko [ code ].

```
badzio root # emerge -upvt world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    FU ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.06 [1.4.2.05] -doc -gnome -jce -kde -mozi

lla 35,563 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4 [1.3] +sdl 3,090 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r2  -X -aalib -alsa -arts -dga -direct

fb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss +sv

ga -xinerama +xv 2,413 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r7  -3dfx +3dnow -bindist -cjk -debug -d

oc -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype +xml2 54,128 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     app-arch/cabextract-1.0  185 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2  -debug 19 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-base/opengl-update-1.7.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1  365 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.0.21 [4.0.20-r1] +berkdb -debug +innodb +perl +re

adline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd 13,776 kB

Total size of downloads: 109,542 kB

```

Czyli libsdl wymaga X'ow bo jest +xv i +opengl.

----------

## badzio

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Teraz ebuildy sa ladnie wciete i mozna dojsc do tego, co czego wymaga, wiec nie stosuj [ quote ] tylko [ code ].
> 
> 

 

ok  :Very Happy: 

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r2  -X -aalib -alsa -arts -dga -direct
> 
> fb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss +svga -xinerama +xv 2,413 kB
> ...

 

ok. ale procz tego ze ma +xv i +opengl to ma tez -X   :Shocked: 

poza tym - w takim razie pytanie czemu libsdl probuje sie instalowac?  :Question:  wczesniej tego nie bylo

----------

## nelchael

 *badzio wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   [ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r2  -X -aalib -alsa -arts -dga -direct
> 
> fb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo +opengl +oss +svga -xinerama +xv 2,413 kB
> 
> Czyli libsdl wymaga X'ow bo jest +xv i +opengl. 
> ...

 

+xv to 'X Video' (czy cos kolo tego), wiec wymaga X, to ze libsdl ma -X oznacza, ze nie ma wyjscia X11, ale xv to co innego (chociaz tez wymaga X'ow).

Java chce tego:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ esearch lib-compat

[ Results for search key : lib-compat ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-libs/lib-compat

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,090 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Compatibility C++ and libc5 and libc6 libraries for programs new and old

      License:     GPL-2

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

A to ma flage:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ emerge -pv lib-compat

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.4  +sdl 3,090 kB 

Total size of downloads: 3,090 kB

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

"sdl", wiec chce libsdl. Dodaj w /etc/portage/package.use wpis:

```
sys-libs/lib-compat -sld
```

I po sprawie.

----------

## badzio

dzieki, pomoglo  :Smile: 

dalem

```

USE="-sdl" emerge -u world"

```

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "sdl", wiec chce libsdl. Dodaj w /etc/portage/package.use wpis:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tylko bez agitacji politycznej. choc tez nie przepadam za sld  :Razz: 

tylko nie wiem co im sie pomerdalo, zeby tak utrudniac zycie i na co temu lib-compat zalezosc z libsdl i X-ow  :Shocked:  no ale najwazniejsze ze dziala

----------

## nelchael

 *badzio wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   
> 
> "sdl", wiec chce libsdl. Dodaj w /etc/portage/package.use wpis:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E? Nielapie tego komentarza....

PS. np  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Napisałęś sld(Sojusz Lewicy Demokratycznej, taka partia polityczna), a 

powinieneś sdl  :Wink: 

Ps. Też nie przepadam za polityką   :Mad: 

----------

## nelchael

O dzizas.....  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

(PS. OT. wole platformersuf  :Wink:  )

----------

## Woocash

o so znowu chodzi ?   :Laughing: 

----------

